# Retired Uber Driver



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve decided to hang up my Antlers. It was fun at times and frustrating at times. I started in July of 2017. The immediate goal was to make money to pay for my wedding and honeymoon. I drove like a madman from Sept 2017 to April 2018. After the honeymoon I felt burnt out. I accomplished my immediate goal but I still have a loan that needs to get paid for. So after a couple of months off I hit the road again this time with an established sustainable goal of $200 a week or $800 a month.

I haven’t driven since March 7th due to the pandemic. I’m still about 6 months from paying off that loan but I’ve decided to just do food delivery instead of Rideshare. I’ve been doing very well since mid June on Waitr’s platform. I also signed up for DoorDash over the pandemic but haven’t done any rides with them yet. My goals are modest enough that even when business fades back to normal I should have no problem hitting my goal. Once I finally pay this loan off the ultimate plan will be to drop down to $100 a week, $5000 a year. That money will be used for a once a year vacation. Wifey loves that end goal. I love the fact that I can accomplish that goal without having to deal with Rideshare passengers. The irony of it all is that I ended my Uber experience right before that 3000 Uber Pro mark. I already have the GI Bill so Uber’s education plan doesn’t really intrigue me since it’s only through ASU and it’s only for undergraduate.

I said all of that just to say it’s been awesome at times and depressing at times but Uber served it’s purpose in my life. I learned a lot about my city. I didn’t have any car accidents, nobody threw up in my car, and I didn’t have to shoot any potential carjackers.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Sometimes it's good to know when to say when. Best of luck to you doing the food delivery, and paying off that loan. Sounds like you have a good plan and a happy wife.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Best wishes. Use that GI Bill to the max.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Best wishes. Use that GI Bill to the max.


And either get a degree in a STEM field or learn a trade.

Best of luck to you, OP. And glad you're enjoying the delivery side. It can be fun and sometimes you can get free food.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Best wishes. Use that GI Bill to the max.


No doubt I plan on using it starting this fall. Actually I planned on starting this summer but COVID-19 spoiled those plans.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Why no UI? If you stopped driving on 3/7 your retroactive pay alone will kill your honeymoon bill and set you up nicely for future vacas!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good luck !!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I've decided to hang up my Antlers. It was fun at times and frustrating at times. I started in July of 2017. The immediate goal was to make money to pay for my wedding and honeymoon. I drove like a madman from Sept 2017 to April 2018. After the honeymoon I felt burnt out. I accomplished my immediate goal but I still have a loan that needs to get paid for. So after a couple of months off I hit the road again this time with an established sustainable goal of $200 a week or $800 a month.
> 
> I haven't driven since March 7th due to the pandemic. I'm still about 6 months from paying off that loan but I've decided to just do food delivery instead of Rideshare. I've been doing very well since mid June on Waitr's platform. I also signed up for DoorDash over the pandemic but haven't done any rides with them yet. My goals are modest enough that even when business fades back to normal I should have no problem hitting my goal. Once I finally pay this loan off the ultimate plan will be to drop down to $100 a week, $5000 a year. That money will be used for a once a year vacation. Wifey loves that end goal. I love the fact that I can accomplish that goal without having to deal with Rideshare passengers. The irony of it all is that I ended my Uber experience right before that 3000 Uber Pro mark. I already have the GI Bill so Uber's education plan doesn't really intrigue me since it's only through ASU and it's only for undergraduate.
> 
> I said all of that just to say it's been awesome at times and depressing at times but Uber served it's purpose in my life. I learned a lot about my city. I didn't have any car accidents, nobody threw up in my car, and I didn't have to shoot any potential carjackers.


Make sure you come see us here at U.P. !


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Tomorrow will be 2 years to the day Inquit Uber. I paid off that loan at the beginning of 2021 so I didn’t do Food Delivery at all outside of Jan2021. Now Im back out there hustling because I over spent during this past Holiday season. I paid for a trip to Michigan for Thanksgiving week for my wife and I. I Had a lot of expenses in December and January as well.

So yeah I’m back out there to pay off some credit card debt.I plan on doing a mini trip for our wedding anniversary in April. I also have a family reunion trip in the early stages of planning for July which will be in Ohio. So looks like I’ll be doing Waitr more regularly to save up for those vacations. It’s still much better than UberX. I enjoy riding by myself and listening to music and podcasts or just talking on the phone all day. I miss some aspects of Uber but this Food Delivery gig is pretty solid as a part time hustle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 years to the day Inquit Uber. I paid off that loan at the beginning of 2021 so I didn’t do Food Delivery at all outside of Jan2021. Now Im back out there hustling because I over spent during this past Holiday season. I paid for a trip to Michigan for Thanksgiving week for my wife and I. I Had a lot of expenses in December and January as well.
> 
> So yeah I’m back out there to pay off some credit card debt.I plan on doing a mini trip for our wedding anniversary in April. I also have a family reunion trip in the early stages of planning for July which will be in Ohio. So looks like I’ll be doing Waitr more regularly to save up for those vacations. It’s still much better than UberX. I enjoy riding by myself and listening to music and podcasts or just talking on the phone all day. I miss some aspects of Uber but this Food Delivery gig is pretty solid as a part time hustle.


Extra Cash is nice to have . . .


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I gave up both Uber and Lyft in 2020. It wasn't an easy choice. It had taken me several months before I could re-enter the regular full time job market. Now , I feel that I have simply wasted some prescious years chasing the ride-sharing illusion. However, the transition is not easy by all mean.


----------

